# New Holland TZ25DA Fuel Line Size?



## scottb80 (Feb 28, 2016)

My seven year old NH TZ25DA needs new fuel line installed. It first started leaking an a junction on the right side of the engine, right where the line comes up from below. I was to get enough slack to cut off the rotted part and reattach it to the "T". Now I've got a leak right were the line attaches to the tank. Does anyone know what size the ID and OD of the fuel line is? I doubt I'm going to be able to run it through the conduit that carries a bunch of other stuff and will probably have to reroute it to the engine. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I would think 1/4" I.D. fuel hose should work well for you


----------



## bakersfield (Apr 8, 2017)

*fuel line TZ25DA*

I have the same problem. Did you remove the body in order to get to the fuel line?


----------



## scottb80 (Feb 28, 2016)

No, I was able to fix both of the leaks with the little slack that was in the line. If it happens again, I think I'm going to have to pull off some of the body and replace the entire line. I'll probably have to put it up on jack stands to get underneath too.


----------



## John Thomas (Nov 14, 2018)

Same problem, need to replace the fuel line, any info on size & how much do I need - also leads on how to replace the line, tractor can not be started due to fuel line failure


----------

